

How to Be in Business Forever: A Class On Sustainability - johnr8201
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2012/08/how-to-be-in-business-forever-a-lesson-in-sustainability.html

======
patrickmclaren
This article is discussing a class that Fred will be holding, which stemmed
from another article of his, which he wrote last year -
<http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2011/11/sustainability.html> .

At first I considered that planning for sustainability was almost over-
indulgence, but I noticed that Fred countered this in his previous article --
"It is about avoiding the temptation to overreach."

